# Adoption needed.....in MS....



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

or at the very least, a pick up till we can do better. Here's a picture of the bird. Not sure what kind it is? Anyone? Roller? Flying Flight? I give up.
Band says.........F 140 8 URC 04.
I'm thinking that the URC stands for United Roller Club, but have had no luck at all in finding anything about them. The 04 on the band may mean they have disbanded by now.
Anyway, the bird is in Ocean Springs, MS.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This bird has been picked up by a local fancier. Case is closed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a lovely bird, Renee.

I hope he/she enjoys life at his/her new home. 

Thanks for letting us know.


----------

